# 2015 model Gaggia Classic owners... Would you like a PID kit - and a possible offer?



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

In theory the 2015 model Gaggia Classic would take a PID kit - much as the good old version does. The boiler uses similar thermostats and will undoubtedly have similar switches, controls and power connections (though all probably driven via this new "Energy Saving" board).

Anyway - in theory my Classic PID Kit may possibly work on the 2015.

However...

I've never seen or touched a 2015 model, and I have no idea if there would be any call for such a kit.

So -

Could you comment below if you would (possibly) be interested in a 2015 Classic PID kit - either now or in the future.

AND

(The possible offer) : If anyone fairly local to me (in Swindon/Wilts or Reading/Berks ideally) has a 2015 Classic that they would be willing to lend me for a week or two so that I could explore the options (and if viable use the machine to produce a new installation guide for my kit) - then I would give this person a completed kit free of charge. (Obviously I'd ensure that it was given back to the owner in the same condition that it was given to me in - so if any of my fiddling breaks anything, I fix it!)

Any other thoughts or comments appreciated.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got a 2015 classic all boxed up.

If no one else near to you can lend you one for your experiment I may considered posting it to you.

If any one else wants their 2015 PIDed, then please take their offer as my machine is just a spare and doubt I would use it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The reviews of them are ummm.... "mixed"..... so I'm doubting whether the demand is there anyway.

Nice offer though JR, much appreciated it. I fear that, upon opening one up, there's going to be a whole bucket load of low-cost components and plastic that don't really warrant a PID - and that technically it's going to be further complicated by this "energy saving" control rubbish.

Anyway, eager to take a look and see if I get the opportunity.


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Has anything come from this? I'm considering cancelling my order for this machine now I've researched it! If pid possible for it, think I'd be happy to keep it...



MrShades said:


> The reviews of them are ummm.... "mixed"..... so I'm doubting whether the demand is there anyway.
> 
> Nice offer though JR, much appreciated it. I fear that, upon opening one up, there's going to be a whole bucket load of low-cost components and plastic that don't really warrant a PID - and that technically it's going to be further complicated by this "energy saving" control rubbish.
> 
> Anyway, eager to take a look and see if I get the opportunity.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had no real interest in the 2015 Classic PID kits - so have no plans to produce one.

The earlier machines are easier to mod and to PID and if you want to PID your machine and not have the annoyance of it turning off every 15 mins then I'd personally buy a good used earlier model rather than a 2015+ version.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It's every 9minutes that it turns itself off iirc.

There is a youtube clip of a 2015 model thats succesfully had a PID fitted, so it is possible.


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

How much for a pid kid for pre 2015 model Mr shades? There's quite a few classics on eBay so think I'll take your advice


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It's every 9minutes that it turns itself off iirc.
> 
> There is a youtube clip of a 2015 model thats succesfully had a PID fitted, so it is possible.


Amen to the bloke that PID'd a 2015 Classic - i'd be keen to see the differences (if any) between the 2015 and pre-2015 PID setup.


----------

